# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Ostrácodos.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unas nuevas fotos de un ostrácodos que he capturado de un bote con plantas que tengo para tal fin.

Los ostrácodos (Ostracoda, del griego όστρακον óstrakon, "concha" y ειδής eidés, "con aspecto de"), son una clase de crustáceos de muy reducido tamaño, muchas veces microscópicos (normalmente entre 0,1 y 2 mm). Se conocen unas 13.000 especies actuales y se estima que se han descrito 65.000 especies fósiles (tantas como crustáceos actuales conocidos).1​
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostracoda





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-nov-2017),Los terrines (15-nov-2017),perdiguera (16-nov-2017),sergi1907 (15-nov-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo un video realizado al ostrácodo donde se ve buscando sustento en un amasijo de algas, también se puede observar el microorganismo desde distintos ángulos.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (20-nov-2017),Jonasino (21-nov-2017),Los terrines (19-nov-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por tus enseñanzas Francisco, el bicho se esta poniendo de buen año  :Embarrassment: 
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-nov-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Curiosisimo. Gracias

----------

frfmfrfm (22-nov-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo un video antiguo para que veais un  ostrácodo con una lupa estereoscópica y poderlo comparar con el anterior.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (24-nov-2017),Los terrines (24-nov-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo el pequeño criadero de ostrácodos y otros bichos que tengo  :Smile: 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (26-nov-2017),Jonasino (27-nov-2017),Los terrines (28-nov-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros para cerrar este tema subo el esqueleto del caparazón provisto de sus dos valvas.



Un saludo y espero que os haya gustado,

Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2017),HUESITO (28-nov-2017),Jonasino (02-dic-2017),Los terrines (28-nov-2017)

----------

